# Loch Torridon



## hullite

Hi everyone, back in 1986 I was reading my book "the Colonial Clippers" by Basil Lubbock. On the chapter about the Loch Torridon I read that Captain Pattman had died from his injuries in Falmouth. I went to Falmouth for a holiday and whilst I was there I obtained his death certificate which stated he lived in Glasgow. When I arrived home in Cheltenham I went to the reference library and found a telephone number under that name. I rang the number and found I was talking to his grandson. We chatted for a while and afterwards he sent me a letter telling all about his grandfather. I still have that letter today.
From
Terry Hood


----------



## stein

Interesting story. Picture of the ship here: http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/156976/title/loch-torridon-1881/cat/524


----------



## Hugh Ferguson

I wish some of my researches produced results like that!!!


----------



## Shipbuilder

Here is my little model of LOCH TORRIDON. 
Bob


----------



## hullite

*Loch Torridon model*

Good morning Bob, thank you for sending me a photo of the super model of the Loch Torridon you have made. I bet it took a few hours to complete. On a completely different subject I have a painting of the Hull trawler Arctic Ranger that I worked on as a ships rigger. I bought it from a charity shop in Ross on Wye for £8.
Many Thanks
From Terry


----------



## Shipbuilder

Hi Terry,
Thanks. It took me 68 hours to build, and that included building the display case & carrying case. All made from bits & pieces. Very few people are interested in this type of ship, but I find them far more attractive than the ever-popular Napoleonic warship.
Bob


----------



## hullite

*chat*

Hello again Bob, I couldn't agree more with your comments. Just looking at the photographs in my books on this subject I find so interesting,especially when you see crew members up in the rigging furling sail and the hardships and dangers they had.
Hope to have a chat with you again soon Bob possibly on the telephone.
All the best for now,
From Terry


----------



## Shipbuilder

Hi Terry
Click on:
Miniature Merchant Ships
below to see some more.
Bob


----------

